# options of Make



## nORKy (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

Where can I find all options that can be used with 'make'? I know 'make install clean rmconfig config configure search' ... Is there a man page?

Thanks you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2010)

nORKy said:
			
		

> Where can I find all options witch can be use with make ?


make(1)


> I known make install clean rmconfig config configure search ...


ports(7)



> Is there a Man ?


man(1)


----------



## nORKy (Oct 13, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ports(7)



Of course!

Thanks you


----------

